# Third party crossfeed wheel on Clausing 6300



## hvontres (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello,
I am currenly in the process of stripping down and cleaning up my "new" Clausing 6303. It came with a larger 3rd party handwheel for the crossfedd. Has anyone here ever seen one of these? I am trying to figure out how to remove it and fix some of the dings the previous owners put into it.



Unfortunately, part of the name tag is unreadable. I think I can make out "ST?LLING" and they were located in Glendale,CA. The first of the double L's might be and E but I am pretty certain it's an L.
Any info on this would be really apreciated.


----------



## pestilence (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.thepitchingmachine.com/lathe/StellingDial/StellingDial.html

That's the first thing I found about it.  That might lead you in the right direction.


----------



## hvontres (Dec 30, 2013)

pestilence said:


> http://www.thepitchingmachine.com/lathe/StellingDial/StellingDial.html
> 
> That's the first thing I found about it.  That might lead you in the right direction.



Thanks a lot. I wanted to see this dial removed. Apperently it is just a very tight fit on the shaft.


----------

